# Atheist and Christmas.



## Ronnie T (Nov 18, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/battle-over-coastal-xmas-display-goes-la-court-183131310.html


----------



## JFS (Nov 18, 2012)

I think it will be a good thing when you remove the social coercion that has propped up christianity for so long.  If you want to compete in the marketplace of ideas great, but why should any religion depend on government bias for support?


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 18, 2012)

JFS said:


> I think it will be a good thing when you remove the social coercion that has propped up christianity for so long.  If you want to compete in the marketplace of ideas great, but why should any religion depend on government bias for support?



Well personally I believe the man out in California needs to get a life, or a small lap dog.  He doesn't have enough to keep himself occupied.

Those who know there's a God would refer to him as a person who's 'devil inspired'.

To each his own.  Whatever makes him feel a tickle.
If that's what works for him.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm torn between the Church & State thing but some of our holidays are based on religion. So the only answer is to let others celebrate "Festivus" one week before Christmas. The government will make it official with another holiday.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Well personally I believe the man out in California needs to get a life, or a small lap dog.  He doesn't have enough to keep himself occupied.
> 
> Those who know there's a God would refer to him as a person who's 'devil inspired'.
> 
> ...




Those people who keep knocking on my door need to get a life.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Nov 19, 2012)

Devil inspired? Wow... What a judgement.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 19, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> Those people who keep knocking on my door need to get a life.



People still do that?  I've been in my house for over 5 years, and haven't had a single person solicit for any church.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 19, 2012)

JFS said:


> I think it will be a good thing when you remove the social coercion that has propped up christianity for so long.


How is a nativity scene "social coercion"?



ambush80 said:


> Those people who keep knocking on my door need to get a life.


People care ambush, those people knocking on your door believe in God and Heaven and want you to be there too. If you don't like it, ask them to leave. They have a life, one by choice.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 19, 2012)

TripleXBullies said:


> Devil inspired? Wow... What a judgement.


To a Christian, what else would it be?


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 19, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> People still do that?  I've been in my house for over 5 years, and haven't had a single person solicit for any church.



They do.



stringmusic said:


> How is a nativity scene "social coercion"?
> 
> 
> People care ambush, those people knocking on your door believe in God and Heaven and want you to be there too. If you don't like it, ask them to leave. They have a life, one by choice.



I do.


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 19, 2012)

TripleXBullies said:


> Devil inspired? Wow... What a judgement.



That's not a judgement.
That's a fact.  It cannot be anything but.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Nov 19, 2012)

The devil is not a fact.... So anything based on him can't be...


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 19, 2012)

TripleXBullies said:


> The devil is not a fact.... So anything based on him can't be...


This is a logical fallacy, and I qualified my statement by saying...





stringmusic said:


> To a Christian, what else would it be?


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 19, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> Those people who keep knocking on my door need to get a life.



 I was thinking the same thing. Same for all those christians that saw fit to involve themselves in the Terry Schiavo story. Same for those who bring lawsuits against pornographers. Same for those who use the State to tell us on what day we can buy alcohol or how we can and can't sleep with others.


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't imagine God cared one way or the other if the nativity scene was erected or not.  I don't know if He even approves of them.
But I'll bet Satan was jumping up and down to see his servant go so far as make it happen.
Satan's a fool though.  That nativity scene is only a shadow of the actual.  It mattered much more to Mr. Vix than it does to me.
It's just an odd way to spend one's life.

And I agree, an atheist should be left alone, separated from God in their death if that's what they want.  Believers shouldn't have even been invited.


----------



## Four (Nov 20, 2012)

Cooool



> he Pew Forum on Religion & Public Life released a study last month that found 20 percent of Americans say they have no religious affiliation, an increase from 15 percent in the last five years.



Makes me want to get involved in my community like this, let people know it's OK to not be religious.


----------



## Four (Nov 20, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Those who know there's a God would refer to him as a person who's 'devil inspired'.



But it is you who are bound in the eternal clutches of Balphagore! Repent! and seek the light of the jabberwokkie to save your second soul. (your first one is forfeit)


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 20, 2012)

four said:


> but it is you who are bound in the eternal clutches of balphagore! Repent! And seek the light of the jabberwokkie to save your second soul. (your first one is forfeit)


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 20, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> People still do that?  I've been in my house for over 5 years, and haven't had a single person solicit for any church.



Me either.


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 20, 2012)

Four said:


> Cooool
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me want to get involved in my community like this, let people know it's OK to not be religious.



Will you ever say it's OK to be religious?


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 20, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Same for all those christians that saw fit to involve themselves in the Terry Schiavo story. Same for those who bring lawsuits against pornographers. Same for those who use the State to tell us on what day we can buy alcohol or how we can and can't sleep with others.



Well then you feel sort of how I feel on a few things. I don't like the state telling me my taxes are going to pay for someone else's abortion. Whether I'm prolife or prochoice, I shouldn't have to pay for someone else's abortion after they been sleeping around and staying too drunk to know how to 'not' get pregnant....and don't care, because the taxpayers will fix their problems.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 20, 2012)

mtnwoman said:


> Well then you feel sort of how I feel on a few things. I don't like the state telling me my taxes are going to pay for someone else's abortion. Whether I'm prolife or prochoice, I shouldn't have to pay for someone else's abortion after they been sleeping around and staying too drunk to know how to 'not' get pregnant....and don't care, because the taxpayers will fix their problems.



It would be nice if we could only pay the taxes that go only to spending we don't find personally objectionable. My tax bill would be significantly lower.


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 20, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> People still do that?  I've been in my house for over 5 years, and haven't had a single person solicit for any church.



Has for me.
I live in a Baptist College town so we have door knockers two or three times a year.
They're always very nice and many times have brought a small packet of homemade cookies.
It's nice to have them.

It's the home security solicitors that I'm tired of (ADT).


----------



## Four (Nov 21, 2012)

mtnwoman said:


> Will you ever say it's OK to be religious?



I don't think it's inherently moral to be religious.. the term is to vague to pin down that far.



mtnwoman said:


> I don't like the state telling me my taxes are going to pay for someone else's abortion. Whether I'm prolife or prochoice, I shouldn't have to pay for someone else's abortion after they been sleeping around and staying too drunk to know how to 'not' get pregnant....and don't care, because the taxpayers will fix their problems.



I also don't want to pay for public school for your children, or the roads you drive on, your subsidize your healthcare, or subsidize the agricultural industry, or pay for guns and bombs and foreign wars, or the DEA or police in general arresting for victimless crimes or to enforce trade embargoes, or to give money to foreign countries (like Israel)

So in short, i agree  I just agree on a much larger scale!


----------



## Four (Nov 21, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Has for me.
> I live in a Baptist College town so we have door knockers two or three times a year.
> They're always very nice and many times have brought a small packet of homemade cookies.
> It's nice to have them.
> ...



I get JW's show up seemingly any time i happen to not be at work during the working hours (M-F, 8-5)

They all are relativly nice, even when i make it a bit awkward.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 21, 2012)

Four said:


> I get JW's show up seemingly any time i happen to not be at work during the working hours (M-F, 8-5)
> 
> They all are relativly nice, even when i make it a bit awkward.




Like when you offer to pray for them and you turn your palms to the sky and start chanting in Arabic?


----------



## Four (Nov 21, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> Like when you offer to pray for them and you turn your palms to the sky and start chanting in Arabic?



Well, they normally bring a child, that sits in the back meekly, i ask them if they believe in original sin, and ask them how they can believe that this child (who they brought) could be born sinful?  Then telling the child that they were not a bad / evil person.

Also, i bring this one up if it's a female (usually is for some reason)



			
				1 Timothy 2:12; said:
			
		

> 12 I do not permit a woman to teach or to assume authority over a man;[a] she must be quiet.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 22, 2012)

TripleXBullies said:


> The devil is not a fact.... So anything based on him can't be...



So how could a judgement be made that is based on a false thing? Id say it might not be a judgement then, depending on how you look at it


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> I don't imagine God cared one way or the other if the nativity scene was erected or not.  I don't know if He even approves of them.
> But I'll bet Satan was jumping up and down to see his servant go so far as make it happen.
> Satan's a fool though.  That nativity scene is only a shadow of the actual.  It mattered much more to Mr. Vix than it does to me.
> It's just an odd way to spend one's life.
> And I agree, an atheist should be left alone, *separated from God in their death if that's what they want.  *Believers shouldn't have even been invited.


Absolutely...they wouldn't be comfortable with all the beauty, happiness, and content we are promised in the Lord's hereafter. They want nothing to do with God or any of his followers now...so why should they want it in a hereafter that they themselves say is just a bunch of hooey and sounds boring. 
They will be much better off in the ugly darkness of separation with the demons they worship...and I don't wish that on even the worst.  The worst of the unbelievers just make their choice to be there even though there is a plan for them to escape it all. For the wages of unforgiven sin are surely death.  Not a spiritual death however.
There sure won't be any beer parties or sex orgies in their chosen hereafter...the scriptures speak of the loneliness and desperation of the eternal separation
And it is only through the mercy of the gift of Jesus that I am able to escape what I deserve.


----------



## Four (Dec 4, 2012)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> Absolutely...they wouldn't be comfortable with all the beauty, happiness, and content we are promised in the Lord's hereafter. They want nothing to do with God or any of his followers now...so why should they want it in a hereafter that they themselves say is just a bunch of hooey and sounds boring.
> They will be much better off in the ugly darkness of separation with the demons they worship...and I don't wish that on even the worst.  The worst of the unbelievers just make their choice to be there even though there is a plan for them to escape it all. For the wages of unforgiven sin are surely death.  Not a spiritual death however.
> There sure won't be any beer parties or sex orgies in their chosen hereafter...the scriptures speak of the loneliness and desperation of the eternal separation
> And it is only through the mercy of the gift of Jesus that I am able to escape what I deserve.



Stockholm syndrome is a sad sad thing.


----------



## pnome (Dec 7, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> They do.
> 
> 
> 
> I do.



Silly.  Invite them in for a cup of coffee and challenge their faith.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 8, 2012)

pnome said:


> Silly.  Invite them in for a cup of coffee and challenge their faith.



I'm not trying to prove anything, though. If I did that it would be mostly for amusement.


----------

